# 91 se-r 93 g20 bumper



## red b13 (Oct 28, 2008)

i just saw a b13 sentra with a g20 front bumper on craigslist can anyone tell me if you need modifications to do that or does it fit right in


----------



## oldman (Jul 10, 2006)

I did that same mod last year. The g20 bumper is about 3-4 inches too wide but it will set in place. The only immediate mods you should take care of is to use couplers in the front/top attachment points. Your local hardware (Ace) should have all the necessary bolts/nuts/couplers.


----------



## red b13 (Oct 28, 2008)

thank you im conseder doing it do you think it looks nice can you send me a couple of pix different angles


----------



## Joshican (Feb 2, 2009)

i saw the same one, so i guess your in the i.e. area like i am, i was thinking the same thing, i thing it looks good, maybe a project in my future


----------



## red b13 (Oct 28, 2008)

are there any pix around fuck i wanna see it again ive only seen one and it looks really nice



_________________________

red 91se-r b13
sr20 5 speed
carbon fiber trunk


----------



## oldman (Jul 10, 2006)

This was my car from last year.









And side shots to show you the gap issues.

















If I ever get another SE-R I'll try this mod again. But, next time I plan to use a plastic welder to shorten the bumper cover.


----------

